# XP -"Eigene Dateien" verschieben?



## Gabi (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen guten Freund helfen, leider arbeite ich aber mit Linux und
kenne mich nicht so gut mit XP aus!

Also er möchte gerne folgendes:
Den Ordner *Eigene Dateien* nach D:// verschieben so dass aber Windows
das automatisch erkennt und in Zukunft alle Files in den Ordner *D://Eigene Dateien*
speichert!

Geht das, wenn ja wie?
Wir haben schon probiert, einfach den Ordner zu verschieben.
Aber irgendwie ging das nicht.

Ich wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Schöne Grüße
Gabi


----------



## wackelpudding (29. Juli 2005)

Wenn das Desktop-Symbol »Eigene Dateien« vorhanden ist, einfach darauf *rechtsklicken*, in die *Eigenschaften* gehen und den »*Zielordner*« ändern.

Im XP-Startmenü [also _nicht_ dem »klassischen«] funktioniert dies ebenso per Rechtsklick auf das Symbol »Eigene Dateien«.


----------



## Peter Klein (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Wird dann auch der komplette Pfad zu den eigenen Dateien verschoben?
Weil es wird ja auf der parttion erstellt, wo das BS drauf ist

Peter


----------



## Akherousin (29. Juli 2005)

Punkroiber hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wird dann auch der komplette Pfad zu den eigenen Dateien verschoben?
> Weil es wird ja auf der parttion erstellt, wo das BS drauf ist
> ...



Ja, der komplette Pfad wird verschoben.


----------



## wackelpudding (29. Juli 2005)

Akherousin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, der komplette Pfad wird verschoben.


Bzw. man kann auswählen, ob die vorhandenen Dateien verschoben werden sollen oder nicht [per Ja/Nein-Abfrage nach Klick auf Ok/Übernehmen].


----------



## TheBadDwarf (31. Juli 2005)

Ja, nachdem man das Ziel angegeben hat (ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht ob man den Zielordner vorher anlegen muss), wird man gefragt, ob alle Dateien mit verschoben werden sollen. Auch in Zukunft wird dann alles unter dem neuen Pfad (z.B. D:\Eigene Dateien) abgelegt, wenn man etwas unter "Eigene Dateien" ablegt.


----------

